# What to spend some money on?



## ShipstonPhilip (Dec 25, 2014)

I have a DeLonghi Dedica espresso machine and a Dualit 75015 conical burr grinder. I mainly grind for espresso - but not exclusively. I have a small kitchen (ok, maybe not that small - but it's full of stuff) and as the only coffee drinker in the house need things with a relatively small footprint.

I have £300 burning a hole in my pocket, which is either going towards next year's season ticket for Leicester City or upgrading a piece of coffee kit. I suspect the latter will give me more pleasure, so I was wondering what to do? From a look through here I suspect grinder first - but would be delighted to have some tips. I'd want to buy new and I'm never going to be spending high end figures on a grinder or coffee machine!


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

ShipstonPhilip said:


> ... next year's season ticket for Leicester City or upgrading a piece of coffee kit. I suspect the latter will give me more pleasure...


Ha - well with our performance this year you've probably got a point there! I recently got an Eureka Mignon grinder, which would fit your budget. I'm very happy, but relatively inexperienced, so perhaps a more seasoned member has some better advice. Perhaps you could split half way and buy a nice tamper, tamping mat and some accessories, such as a bottomless portafilter. My 2 pence worth. Fingers crossed for today's performance against Spurs.


----------

